# Dura-Ace hydraulic rim brakes developments



## janbruins (Feb 20, 2014)

Does Shimano have any plans to launch hydraulic rim brakes for racing bikes?
Am a great fan of hydraulics but not of disks for racing bikes.
Could you otherwise use the R785 STI's in combination with the Magura RT8 hydraulic rim brakes?
Advice anyone?

Thanks<object type="cosymantecnisbfw" cotype="cs" id="SILOBFWOBJECTID" style="width: 0px; height: 0px; display: block;"></object>


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Shimano is likely waiting to see if there is enough demand, and no doubt they have systems ready to go if they think it is worthwhile. 
There doesn't look to be much money in calipers, people who want hydro are going for the discs.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Seeing that SRAM's went over like a fart in church....
I doubt anyone with a brain would jump into that market.


----------

